# your art or something close



## tshadowchaser (Jun 1, 2008)

When you visit other schools outside of the FMA and see them training sticks or bladed weapons what do you see that is similar to what you do and what do you see that is so different you say what was that ?
Do you shake your head in wonder or do you smile at how much it looks like what you do?
Do you ever see things that you then take back and practice adding them to your teachings?


----------



## Raymund Suba (Jun 2, 2008)

If it's a weapons based martial art, then I generally see a lot of similarities. But some of the differences are striking. 

With basically Empty hand MA's I've noticed that when they fight a stick guy, the assumption is that the guy is not particularly good with the stick. Realistic in their context, after all, how many trained stick fighters does the average Karateka, or Aikidoka expect to fight? Not many, I'm guessing.

When I sparred with a guy from eastern Europe (Belarus), they seemed to focus on solid strikes to the torso and they seem to discount limb destruction with slashes from the knife. Taken in their context (cold country where people wear thick long sleeved coats) slashing to the arms may be less than optimal.

As long as the trainer will explain to their students or audience the context of their move, I find it to be reasonable. I've never heard any other practitioner MA tell me that they could take on an armed Arnisador. If I did hear that, well, I suppose we just have to test that thesis, no?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 2, 2008)

There's so much that's so similar...it's rare I see new material, as opposed to new combinations and training methods.


----------



## Phil Mar Nadela (Jun 2, 2008)

I went to a Taekwondo promotion of my niece and one of the students there did double stick(padded) form. They do look the same as FMA but their technique lack finesse;Almost rigid movements.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 2, 2008)

arnisador said:


> There's so much that's so similar...it's rare I see new material, as opposed to new combinations and training methods.


 
Lots and lots and lots of similarities.  I agree, now I see the same movement just done in a slightly different training method or drill.
Still it is all great and even if I just pick up a little it is awesome!


----------

